# ODEON Kids movies runs throughout school holidays. £2.75 per child ADULTS go FREE @ O



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

What's more with every child ticket you get a free adult ticket - so mums and dads get to go FREE!

ODEON Kids runs every day throughout most school holidays. Please check cinema listings for more information.
To see the list of future films in this season just click on the "Coming Soon" tab below.

This week showing movies step up 2: The streets..different movie every week

ODEON Kids is available at:
Aylesbury 
Banbury 
Basingstoke 
Birmingham 
Bournemouth (ODEON) 
Braehead 
Brighton 
Cardiff 
Colchester 
Derby 
Dundee 
East Kilbride 
Epsom 
Exeter 
Gerrards Cross 
Greenwich 
Harrogate 
Hatfield 
Holloway 
Hull 
Kilmarnock 
Lee Valley 
Leicester 
Liverpool 
Maidenhead 
Manchester 
Milton Keynes 
Norwich 
Port Solent 
Putney 
Rochdale 
Sheffield 
Stoke 
Surrey Quays 
Swiss Cottage 
Taunton 
Trafford Centre 
Uxbridge 
West Thurrock 
Whiteleys 
Worcester 
Ayr 
Barnet 
Bath 
Blackpool 
Bracknell 
Bridgend 
Bromborough 
Chatham 
Coventry 
Dudley (Merry Hill) 
Dunfermline 
Edinburgh Wester Hailes 
Esher 
Gateshead 
Glasgow Quay 
Guildford 
Hastings 
Hereford 
Huddersfield 
Kettering 
Kingston 
Leeds-Bradford 
Lincoln 
Liverpool Switch Island 
Maidstone 
Mansfield 
Muswell Hill 
Nuneaton 
Preston 
Richmond 
Salisbury 
Southampton 
Streatham 
Swansea 
Tamworth 
Telford 
Tunbridge Wells 
Warrington 
Weston super Mare 
Wimbledon 
Wrexham


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

My Closest one is 110miles away always the same


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks for the info, with 4 kids it will come in handy lol and for a change there us one close to me


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

bordercolliepup said:


> My Closest one is 110miles away always the same


always the same my closest one is 50miles away


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

heh heh - what about adults who don't have kids? Can they still get in free? (Takes tongue out of cheek)


----------



## Loorollaks (Nov 18, 2009)

Who is the rudest person you have ever met while on an airplane, (or in the terminal) or other public transportation?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Loorollaks said:


> Who is the rudest person you have ever met while on an airplane, (or in the terminal) or other public transportation?


what's this got to do with the cinema?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Loorollaks said:


> Who is the rudest person you have ever met while on an airplane, (or in the terminal) or other public transportation?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

MADCAT said:


>


my thoughts exactly hon lol


----------

